# Upgrade questions - 300GB Maxtor



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

I just purchased a 300GB Maxtor DiamondMax Ultra ATA/133 harddrive with a 16MB buffer, the price was too low for me to pass it up. I purchased it at CompUSA with the intention putting it in my PC and pulling .tivo files to in with Tivo-to-go. I then realized that I may just want to upgrade one of my Series 2 Tivos with this drive. Does anyone know if this drive is compatible? I have an 80 hr (black case) and a newer 40 hr (silver case). I am torn as to upgrade the 40 hr since it has the smaller capacity OR I could upgrade the 80 hr because it is older. Any opinions?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes, you can use this drive in your Tivo's. Check out Weaknees' step-by-step instructions at the top of this Forum.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If it is the DiamondMax 10 You may want to use it in the PC, There has been several reports of stuttering problems when using the DiamondMax 10 series of drives in a TiVo. Search this forum keyword


> "DiamondMax 10"


.


----------

